# "New" posts to a thread.



## maxiogee

Hiya,

Imagine a situation where there is a thread to which I decide to post a response. There may be quite some time between when I hit the "quote" button and begin to compose my reply and when I hit the "submit reply" button.
When my post appears my browser window positions my post the top of the window.
A) If someone has posted in the meantime I don't get to see it.
B) If I shut the window and go to the forum's lead page I don't see the 'new post' icon indicating that there are posts I haven't read.

I realise that there would be major hurdles to overcome in informing the 'new post' genie in vBulletin headquarters about which posts I have read, but would it be impossible to bring me to the posts which have come in in the interval when I am bring brought back from the compose reply window to the thread page?

This may well be a question for vBulletin themselves.


----------



## Nunty

Hi Tony 

If you preview your post and then scroll down, I believe you see all the posts in the thread, including any new ones since you started writing yours.

Or have I misunderstood the question?


----------



## maxiogee

Nun-Translator said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> If you preview your post and then scroll down, I believe you see all the posts in the thread, including any new ones since you started writing yours.
> 
> Or have I misunderstood the question?



No, you've understood me perfectly.
But one doesn't always preview - at least sloppy proofreading me doesn't


----------



## Nunty

You're right. I hardly ever preview. I usually post from the Quick Reply box. But if a lot of time has passed, I will preview just so I can see if someone has meanwhile said it before me and better than me.


----------



## Veggy

Hi, maxiogee, it might not be very comfortable but I memorize the number written on the main page near the thread and in the case someone posted before I had time ti post myself, I see the number has changed.
(this is if I understood well your question)


----------



## Agnès E.

Another solution, that I sometimes use: I open a second WR window before sending my reply, in order to check if other replies have been posted while I was writing, and be the able to adapt my own reply to the new preceeding ones.


----------



## Etcetera

Agnès E. said:


> Another solution, that I sometimes use: I open a second WR window before sending my reply, in order to check if other replies have been posted while I was writing, and be the able to adapt my own reply to the new preceeding ones.


I like this tip! Thank you Agnès.


----------



## .   1

I use IE and can simply scroll down from the response window and see any posts made after I started to reply.

.,,


----------



## mkellogg

I usually ctrl-click the thread title in the header of the page to see a fresh copy of the thread in a new window before posting if I take too long.  I think "Preview Post" would work, too.


----------

